# found a mini Ontario 1974 license plate



## RCO (May 10, 2019)

found this when walking thru one of the many area's I've explored around here , it was under some leaves and just visible . 

its an Ontario license plate from 1974 but much smaller than the standard sizes , guessing its for a motorcycle or snowmobile .  but I don't really collect plates so not sure 

in fairly good condition , a lot of colour ( green )  , although someone drilled 3 extra holes in it


----------



## RCO (May 10, 2019)

I searched ebay and is a nearly identical one , they say its for a snowmobile


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 11, 2019)

Surprisingly good condition on that one, usually the Ontario plates I find are totally rusted.  Must be a different material.


----------



## RCO (May 12, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> Surprisingly good condition on that one, usually the Ontario plates I find are totally rusted.  Must be a different material.




true it does seem to be made with a slightly different material , held up a lot better than others


----------

